# furniture budget



## snjm (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all, 
I plan to rent a two bedroom apartment with living room when I arrive. 

Kindly advice:

How much average cost for:

1- Master bedroom for me and wife
2- Kids bed room for my two daughters (7 and 3 years)
3- Living room 
4- Appliances that don't come with rental.

Kindly provide websites for furniture retailers as well. I will be based in Markham.


Thanks .....


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

snjm said:


> Hi all,
> I plan to rent a two bedroom apartment with living room when I arrive.
> 
> Kindly advice:
> ...


You're Welcome.


----------



## snjm (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for your great feedback. 
Does any one has estimate for the cost of the "FURNITURE" of these rooms, I guess u meant $1400 to $1800 for the rental of an apartment with no furniture. I need to make a budget for furniture of the rental....
Thanks very much ...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

snjm said:


> Thanks for your great feedback.
> Does any one has estimate for the cost of the "FURNITURE" of these rooms, I guess u meant $1400 to $1800 for the rental of an apartment with no furniture. I need to make a budget for furniture of the rental....
> Thanks very much ...


It much depends on what quality of furniture you buy. If you go to any of the stores I listed for you I would think probably $5,000 would do it but that would be minimum.


----------

